# NIK Won't Launch



## Sunny

I'm using Lightroom 4.4, and want to try the NIK collection, so I downloaded the free trial. I can see the NIK options in "Edit in" in Lightroom, I choose a NIK product, I get the "what to edit" dialog box, choose "edit a copy with Lightroom adjustments," the copy is successfully made, but the NIK product does not launch. Any advise is much appreciated.


----------



## Selwin

Hi Sunny,

Welcome to the forums! From my seat it's hard to tell what's going on. You might try to restart your machine and try again. If that doesn't work, maybe reinstall the NIK collection?

Selwin


----------



## Sunny

Thank you Selwin! I restarted, and now realize that Viveza and Dfine actually do launch and work, but Color Efex and Silver Efex don't (these were the first I tried). I haven't tried HDR Efex or Sharpener, and I think I'll just uninstall and try again...


----------



## Sunny

I restarted, uninstalled and reinstalled the NIK collection, and the same thing is happening - Color Efex and Silver Efex don't launch, but Viveza and Dfine do. Any suggestions?


----------



## Selwin

Hi Sunny,

with the satisfaction of you being halfway there, I regret to have to tell you that I'm out of clues now, very sorry. I hope you can get some advice from others who use your platform and who are keen on the install process.

good luck!

Selwin


----------



## sizzlingbadger

Could it be this ?

https://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3004716?hl=en


----------



## GDRoth

This is a solution I got from NIK awhile back..............it may be what you need

START OF NIK SOLUTION:
Occasionally, after running a Nik Software product installer, the software may not be installed correctly in Adobe Lightroom 3 or Lightroom 4. This seems to occur because the “Store Presets with Catalog” option in Lightroom's Preferences is checked. This option is in Edit > Preferences > Presets OR Lightroom > Preferences > Presets (see attached screenshot). Un-checking this box will make all of the plug-ins appear in the Photo > Edit In menu.

If the filters do not appear in Lightroom then a manual installation may be necessary. To manually install the Nik Collection after the installer has been run, please do the following:
Ensure all image editing applications such as Photoshop and Lightroom are closed.
Rerun the Nik Collection installer again, making sure that you've uninstalled all previous versions, and ensure the default install location is used (C:\Program Files\Google\Nik Collection OR Macintosh HD | Applications | Nik Collection).
Open Lightroom again and look to see if the Google Nik Collection is now installed under Photo > Edit In> [name of product]. If it does not appear to be installed, please continue to step 4.
While Lightroom is still open, click Edit> Preferences OR Lightroom > Preferences.
Click on the "External Editing" tab at the top of preferences (see A.).

Midway down on the right click on the"Choose" button (see C.) and locate the Nik Software application file for your product . Typically it can be found at either, C:\Program Files\Google\Nik Collection\Viveza 2, OR Macintosh HD |Applications | Nik Collection | Viveza 2. For other products,replace Viveza 2 reference with the following below.

For Windows:
\Color Efex Pro 4\Color Efex Pro 4.exe, \Dfine 2\Dfine2.exe, \Sharpener Pro 3\SHP3OS.exe (Output Sharpener) or \SHP3RPS.exe (Raw Presharpener), Silver Efex Pro 2\Silver Efex Pro 2.exe.

For Mac
: Color Efex Pro 4, Dfine 2, Sharpener Pro 3 | Sharpener Pro 3.0 Output Sharpening or Sharpener Pro 3 Raw Presharpening, Silver Efex Pro 2.

Once located, select the program or application file as indicated above and click "Choose".
Set the file format to "TIFF", Color Space to sRGB (or the one of your choice), Bit Depth to 16-bit, Resolution to240, and Compress to None (see D.).
Under Preset click the drop down selector (see B.) and choose, "Save Current Settings as New Preset" from the list (see F.)


Type in the name of the plug-in such as"Viveza 2" and click Create.
You may add another plug-in by going back and following steps 6 - 10 again, otherwise close preferences by clicking OK. The plug-in(s) you added should now be accessible. Please note, you do NOT want to do this with HDR Efex Pro. It is handled a different way than the other plug-ins. HDR Efex Pro is accessible in Lightroom under File>Export with Preset.
To remove a product under Preset continue reading, otherwise you are finished. Click on the drop down selector(see B.) and choose the one you would like to remove such as Viveza 2 (see E.).
Under Preset again, click on the drop down selector and choose, "Delete preset, Viveza" (see G.).
Close preferences by clicking OK. The product you removed should no longer be an option when click Photo> Edit in.


----------



## Sunny

Thank you for your responses! It was what sizzlingbadger had linked to. I ended up contacting NIK before reading the link sizzlingbadger provided, and the issue has been resolved. I thought I'd post the solution here in case anyone else runs into this issue. Just FYI, I had to use the last option (disable all GPU processing) from their response below: 

Could you please try this troubleshooting, it is for Color Efex Pro 4 but it is also valid for  Silver Efex Pro 2. You will just need to replace the name, the solution  is the same.



I have three resolutions to resolve this. The first measure would be to update the Display Adapters or GPU driver. 


Color  Efex Pro 4 takes advantage of the Graphics Processing Unit (GPU) of the  computer system. The GPU is also sometimes referred to as the Display  Adapter or Video Card, in any case they are all the same.  Sometimes  certain video cards will not handle this additional processing. You will  note this when opening an image into Color Efex Pro 4 and one or more of the following happens: 1.) Color Efex Pro 4  will crash right away, or 2.) If it opens the imported image will  sometimes not be displayed correctly (solid gray, black or white image),  or 3.) the buttons will not display correctly, or 4.) the  responsiveness is simply very slow. 

*1. Display Driver
**
Windows  Users: Locate the manufacturer of the GPU as well as the model number.  Once this is determined, it is then recommended to go directly to the  GPU manufacturer's website (best option) or if that is not possible to  go to the computer manufacturer's website (secondary option) to obtain  an updated video card driver. It is NOT recommended to use Windows  Update as in general we have found that these drivers are not updated as  frequently. To identify which video card you have please do the  following:
*


*Click  on Start >Control Panel>System & Security >System  >Device Manager and then click on the plus next to Display Adapter,  this should display the make and model information.
* 
*Go  to the manufacturer's website (you may need to search for it via  Google) such as Nvidia.com and with the model number you should be able  to search for the latest driver. If you are unable to locate the driver  you may need to contact the manufacturer of your computer to obtain an  updated driver.
* 
*Once the latest GPU driver is located,download and install the new driver.* 
*Restart the computer and try Color Efex Pro 4 once again.* 
*2. Disable partial GPU processing*
*If  after following the above steps you are still experiencing the same  issue, the next step will be to either disable the GPU (if possible) or  force Color Efex Pro 4 to not use the GPU (safe-mode). In order to  disable the GPU in Color Efex Pro 4 please do the following:


If you are able to open Color Efex Pro 4 and can see part of the interface, see if you can click on the"Settings" button in the lower left. 
 
In  Settings locate the section "GPU" and expand it, in this section you  will see a check box "Enable GPU Processing", uncheck this so the GPU  will be disabled, then close the settings window.
 
Close out of Color Efex Pro 4 (click Cancel), quit out of any and all host applications (Photoshop, Lightroom, Aperture), and then relaunch Color Efex Pro 4 to see if this corrects this issue. 
3. Disable all GPU processing

If you are unable to disable the GPU via Settings OR if the issue is still unresolved (e.g. Color Efex Pro 4  crashes or the buttons are not displaying correctly), please try the  following steps below after quitting out of all host applications  (Photoshop, Lightroom, Aperture):

Windows Users:


Click  Start and type in the search box below: %localappdata% (exactly as  shown with % symbols on each end),when the yellow folder "Local" is  displayed in the search list, click on it.
 
The local folder will open, now double-click on "Google" followed by "Color Efex Pro 4"  and locate the file ColorEfexPro4.cfg and then double click to open.  Windows will ask you which application to use to open this file, locate  and choose "Notepad"to open. 
At the very beginning (before all the text) of the configuration file, paste the following code below verbatim:
<configuration>
<group name="INTERN">
<key name="UseSafeMode" type="bool" value="1"/>
</group>
</configuration>​ 
Now save the file, close it and relaunch Color Efex Pro 4 and see if the issue has been resolved. 

*


----------



## rtrski

Hi, brand new here (not totally new to LR, but to the forum) and found this thread through a search.  I'm running into very similar problems still and wondered if anyone had new suggestions?

My config is Windows 8.1 (64bit) on a Surface Pro (hence relatively limited Intel HD4000 GPU).  Lightroom 4.4.  Ran the Nik trial installation.  All Plugins do appear in the 'Photo > Edit in...' menu, but after selecting the option to make a copy and edit in say Dfine2, the TIFF copy of the original RAW file is created, then nothing.

I did restart, and make the config file changes shown immediately above this post (to every .cfg in the Google/Nik folder structure).  Since doing that, I can get Color Efex to launch, if I pick 'original' after trying to edit a TIFF already created.  Dfine2 will still not.  If I check task manager, Dfine2.exe does show up as a background process, sucking 25% CPU (one core), but the interface never starts.  Since its a background process you can't select "Switch to..." like you can for applications in task manager.

Browsing to the install directory, if I double-click the Dfine2.exe in the top level folder for that product, it WILL open the interface.  If I doubleclick the one in the Dfine 2 (64 bit) subdirectory, nothing happens - not even in task manager.  As a lark I renamed that dfine2.exe to "dfine2.temp" and copied the 32-bit executable into the 64-bit subfolder, and NOW Lightroom 4.4 can open it.  But obviously, as I'm on a 64-bit system, that seems a bit suspicious as a long-term fix.

I've got 15 days demo, and noise reduction is really my first interest to decide whether to spring for Nik.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Selwin

Hi rtrski,

Welcome to the forums! You have come to a friendly place where people try to help you. 

I installed Nik products yesterday and I had the same problem as you, although I'm using the Mac Platform so I don't know if the solution required is the same. I too had LR create the TIFF copy, then nothing.

I manually created the preset the way Nik describes it on their web site, the same procedure that Dave quoted in this topic, above. I'll provide an excerpt here:

_While Lightroom is still open, click Edit> Preferences OR Lightroom > Preferences.
Click on the "External Editing" tab at the top of preferences (see A.).

Midway down on the right click on the"Choose" button (see C.) and locate the Nik Software application file for your product . Typically it can be found at either, C:\Program Files\Google\Nik Collection\Viveza 2, OR Macintosh HD |Applications | Nik Collection | Viveza 2. For other products,replace Viveza 2 reference with the following below.

For Windows:
\Color Efex Pro 4\Color Efex Pro 4.exe, \Dfine 2\Dfine2.exe, \Sharpener Pro 3\SHP3OS.exe (Output Sharpener) or \SHP3RPS.exe (Raw Presharpener), Silver Efex Pro 2\Silver Efex Pro 2.exe.

Once located, select the program or application file as indicated above and click "Choose".
Set the file format to "TIFF", Color Space to sRGB (or the one of your choice), Bit Depth to 16-bit, Resolution to240, and Compress to None (see D.).
Under Preset click the drop down selector (see B.) and choose, "Save Current Settings as New Preset" from the list (see F.)

_This resolved the issue for me.

Good luck!


----------



## GDRoth

I think this is the key paragraph when NIK won't launch:
Occasionally, after running a Nik Software product installer, the software may not be installed correctly in Adobe Lightroom 3 or Lightroom 4. This seems to occur because the “Store Presets with Catalog” option in Lightroom's Preferences is checked. This option is in Edit > Preferences > Presets OR Lightroom > Preferences > Presets (see attached screenshot).* 
Un-checking this box will make all of the plug-ins appear in the Photo > Edit In menu.*


----------



## Selwin

Hi Dave,
You may well be right. In my case, this wasn't the cause because I never have "Store Presets with Catalog" checked (and I had a look to be sure). I did check it some time ago just to see how it works, but that is at least 4 weeks ago.

And I'm using LR5.2 to evaluate, so the problem arises there too.


----------



## GDRoth

Selwin said:


> Hi Dave,
> You may well be right. In my case, this wasn't the cause because I never have "Store Presets with Catalog" checked (and I had a look to be sure). I did check it some time ago just to see how it works, but that is at least 4 weeks ago.
> 
> And I'm using LR5.2 to evaluate, so the problem arises there too.



I have 5.2 and just reinstalled the NIK Suite (with Analog plugin) on both my desktop (64bit) and laptop (32bit) last week with no problem.......sorry my fix wasn't the issue............


----------



## Selwin

Don't be sorry Dave, because your fix may well be the solution for a bunch of other people. We're trying to help everybody having issues, so your contribution is highly appreciated, also by all visitors who (rightfully) just come in, have a look and find what they need to continue their work but not leave a message on the board.

thanks again!


----------



## rtrski

Selwin said:


> Hi rtrski,
> 
> Welcome to the forums! You have come to a friendly place where people try to help you.
> 
> I installed Nik products yesterday and I had the same problem as you, although I'm using the Mac Platform so I don't know if the solution required is the same. I too had LR create the TIFF copy, then nothing.
> 
> I manually created the preset the way Nik describes it on their web site, the same procedure that Dave quoted in this topic, above. I'll provide an excerpt here:
> 
> _While Lightroom is still open, click Edit> Preferences OR Lightroom > Preferences.
> Click on the "External Editing" tab at the top of preferences (see A.).
> 
> Midway down on the right click on the"Choose" button (see C.) and locate the Nik Software application file for your product . Typically it can be found at either, C:\Program Files\Google\Nik Collection\Viveza 2, OR Macintosh HD |Applications | Nik Collection | Viveza 2. For other products,replace Viveza 2 reference with the following below.
> 
> For Windows:
> \Color Efex Pro 4\Color Efex Pro 4.exe, \Dfine 2\Dfine2.exe, \Sharpener Pro 3\SHP3OS.exe (Output Sharpener) or \SHP3RPS.exe (Raw Presharpener), Silver Efex Pro 2\Silver Efex Pro 2.exe.
> 
> Once located, select the program or application file as indicated above and click "Choose".
> Set the file format to "TIFF", Color Space to sRGB (or the one of your choice), Bit Depth to 16-bit, Resolution to240, and Compress to None (see D.).
> Under Preset click the drop down selector (see B.) and choose, "Save Current Settings as New Preset" from the list (see F.)
> 
> _This resolved the issue for me.
> 
> Good luck!



Selwin, thanks for the reply. I didn't attempt to create the preset linkage myself, since the products do all show up in the "Edit in..." menu correctly. But I'll try that when I get home.

Interesting also that all the paths indicated for Windows above don't say anything about the 64-bit subdirectory. My install structure has executables both under Program Files / Google / Nik Collection / [name], e.g. Dfine 2, and under all that plus /[name] (64bit), e.g. "/Dfine 2 (64bit)".

Maybe the way it's supposed to work is the 'main' executable launches, then if proper hardware / OS is recognized, it launches the 64-bit, and the 64-bit is never supposed to just be run independently ??

I should also have mentioned in my first posting that I did turn off the 'store presets with catalog' and 'update XML' menu options also mentioned here and there as causing problems with Nik.  Or more accurately confirmed neither was checked at the time of installation....


----------



## Selwin

Hi rtrski,

Hmmmmm....you may well be right about the way the hardware is recognized for 64 bit systems. But what I don't get is that the Nik engineers would probably have it figured out now that 64 bit has become the standard. Windows is not my platform, but nevertheless I'm interested in hearing how you went with creating a preset.


----------



## rtrski

*Seems 32-bit is the current fix....*



rtrski said:


> Selwin, thanks for the reply. I didn't attempt to create the preset linkage myself, since the products do all show up in the "Edit in..." menu correctly. But I'll try that when I get home.
> 
> Interesting also that all the paths indicated for Windows above don't say anything about the 64-bit subdirectory. My install structure has executables both under Program Files / Google / Nik Collection / [name], e.g. Dfine 2, and under all that plus /[name] (64bit), e.g. "/Dfine 2 (64bit)".
> 
> Maybe the way it's supposed to work is the 'main' executable launches, then if proper hardware / OS is recognized, it launches the 64-bit, and the 64-bit is never supposed to just be run independently ??
> 
> I should also have mentioned in my first posting that I did turn off the 'store presets with catalog' and 'update XML' menu options also mentioned here and there as causing problems with Nik. Or more accurately confirmed neither was checked at the time of installation....



Just found a similar thread over at dpreview's "Retouching" forum.  Hope a link is ok:
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/52448400

Seems that others on Windows 8.1 have the same issue - redirecting the links to the 32-bit executables was their fix as well.  Guess I'll go with it for the trial period and watch for a new update from Google in the meantime.


----------



## Selwin

Well if it works, then that is all that matters. Good research and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rtrski

*List of 32-bit apps*



Selwin said:


> Well if it works, then that is all that matters. Good research and thanks for sharing.



Just in case it helps someone else, the Nik apps I had to point to the 32 bit executable for Win 8.1 were Dfine2, SilverEfx, ColoeEfex, and Sharpener. I havent gotten Viveza to work yet with either 32 or 64 bit exes, and I'm not a big fan of the instagram look or grain so haven't even tried  Analog Efex.  No current bracketed shots so havent attempted the HDR app either.

I also set the safe mode in the config files for every application (described earlier in this thread), but that's probably just the Intel 4000 graphics on the Surface not being able to support their graphics acceleration.  

This is with Nik download version 1.105 and LR4.4. I'll post again if I find a fix or update.

Right now I'm  leaning toward waiting to purchase. I really like Dfine but that and Silver alone don't justify the price for me, yet...


----------



## NorthWoodsPhoto

Hi Folks!

After extensively researching this problem and finding no solution I think I have found a way to fix it. I tried uninstalling, modifying the config file, recreating the shortcuts, etc...

After several months of trying I have gotten all my NIK products to work. I had to uninstall my current ATI graphics drivers. I have a Radeon 4990 which AMD no longer makes new drivers for. I downloaded older drivers from 2011 from a third party website and BAM my NIK products started working again. The only reason I tried this was because I noticed that other applications (video games, Photoshop, etc.) were telling me that my video card was not supported. Of course being an IT professional I would just install the latest drivers but in this case the latest drivers are no good and you have to use older drivers.


----------



## kitjv

I just discovered that I am having the same "Nik filters won't launch" problem as well. In my case, Nik filters worked successfully since I initially purchased the collection a few months ago; that is until today.  I am using Lightroom 5.3 on a Mac running OS 10.9.2. I tried the suggested fixes offered in this thread to no avail. 

Does anyone have any other thoughts on resolving this issue? One thought occurred to me: I don't recall when I last updated the OS to 10.9.2. If I updated to ".2" since the last time I used Nik, might there be a compatibility issue? Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## rtrski

It's been a long time since I posted; I finally did buy Nik recently when I wanted to do some HDR processing.  My download was version 1.110_0801-166, and I have Lightroom 5.3 on Windows 8.1.  Everything launches as it should with no extra fiddling on my part.  I don't know if perhaps you can download an updated Nik install and attempt that...


----------



## LouieSherwin

Hi,

The latest download file for Mac is   NikCollection_1.111_1302-216.dmg. 

You can check the installed version on your mac by running the following command in a Terminal window:

defaults read "/Library/Preferences/Nik Collection" Version

I this doesn't fix the problem I suggest that you contact Nik support via the NikCollection web site http://www.google.com/nikcollection/.

-louie


----------



## kitjv

Thank you for the responses. But, oddly enough, I did a second uninstall/install & this time everything works. Go figure.

But I will still check the version that I am running. Thank you again.

Kit


----------

